

Elastic Path Developer Challenge: Can you code your way out of a blackout maze?  - redstripe
http://www.epdeveloperchallenge.com/

======
redstripe
I'm not affiliated with these people, just thought it was a neat way to post a
job.

~~~
onli
But it is way too simple. It's a problem we had to solve in first semester.

------
noonespecial
Grue or I'm not playing.

